
Ask HN: What's your website test automation solution? - billconan
What&#x27;s your website test automation solution?<p>The number of features that I need to test is beyond my capacity. I&#x27;m looking for a good test automation solution. Preferably opensource, with report &#x2F; dashboard. Thanks!
======
linsomniac
We, like many, I suspect, use Selenium with chromedriver, driven from Jenkins
in a nightly run or on demand for things like during a release (which we
babysit).

We have a rather large, rather complex, members-only website. I wouldn't say
it's entirely under test, but we do have tests to hit the high spots. It does
take effort, both up front and ongoing, but it is definitely worth it.

------
spikej
Cypress. Takes a bit of time to code but a joy to work with and not flakey.

